# Every guy deserves a really nice .22 rifle



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

If it is just plinking, target shooting, or small game hunting, there is nothing as much fun as a nice accurate .22 rimfire...My favorite right now is a CZ 452....Good workmanship, good wood. good trigger....Very accurate...


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Now if only I could find ammo for it....


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I remember hanging out at the trash pile having target practices with the mongooses with my .22 in my youth in hawaii. We were encouraged by activists to shoot em because they preyed on native bird eggs.
it was pretty fun. They told us to shoot wild dogs and goats too, but that took the .30 06.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> I remember hanging out at the trash pile having target practices with the mongooses with my .22 in my youth in hawaii. We were encouraged by activists to shoot em because they preyed on native bird eggs.
> it was pretty fun. They told us to shoot wild dogs and goats too, but that took the .30 06.


That is totally cool....A mongoose is a dangerous pest when out of it's native habitat....Lots of ground nesting birds fall prey to them...

When I was living in Illinois, I hunted groundhogs (woodchucks)...They damage crops. and farm equipment and animals fall in their holes...I got a .243 later, but hunting them with a .22 was more fun....


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

A 22 is a nice one. I got one for Christmas when I was a kid and have it to this day. I guess Santa wasn't politically correct back in those days.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Loved plinking with a.22.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

NoIinThreesome said:


> Now if only I could find ammo for it....


Is that back again? Who would have ever thought that would be an issue?

Luckily, there is a guy that runs an archery/gun/pawn shop near me that is able to get the stuff. He's good with his .22 ammo; keeps it stashed, and will only sell to people he recognizes when it gets scarce.

I'm sure there are people that have hoarded ammo for no good reason that will die with it stacked in a closet.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Same here in rural Texas with the perpetual influx of feral hogs into the pasture land and hay meadows. There is no hunting license requirement as the things wreak havoc among cattle owners!

But you're going to need a lot more than a .22 with a night-vision scope to bring one of those babies down!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

NoIinThreesome said:


> Now if only I could find ammo for it....


That is the problem.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Favorite memories from childhood was plinking with my Dad's Ruger 10/22. Eventually got a 30 or 50 round banana clip for it. Fun to shoot but a pain in the ass to reload that bigger clip.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Some gals also like a nice .22 (I have 2, my favorite is a Henry)............................... at least GRITS (girls raised in the south) do!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

karole said:


> Some gals also like a nice .22 (I have 2, my favorite is a Henry)............................... at least GRITS (girls raised in the south) do!


LOVE my Henry!

I also have a blast with my Ruger Single Six. It's so slow to reload you can burn an afternoon and not use up all of that precious ammo.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Favorite memories from childhood was plinking with my Dad's Ruger 10/22. Eventually got a 30 or 50 round banana clip for it. Fun to shoot but a pain in the ass to reload that bigger clip.


I had a 30 round banana for my 10/22 but it would constantly jam. I finally just gave up on it and went back to the factory 10 round magazines.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> I had a 30 round banana for my 10/22 but it would constantly jam. I finally just gave up on it and went back to the factory 10 round magazines.


You've gotta get the magazine with the steel lips on it. They dont jam like the plastic lipped ones do.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

My favorite 22 is a stevens marksman. It was my grandfathers from when he was a kid. Next favorite is a ruger 10/22 that my grandpa bought me when i was about 5. 


22 that I wish i still owned was a Kimber SVT 22. I don't believe they are made anymore.


----------



## Avogadro (Mar 31, 2015)

One of my prized possessions is my grandfathers Winchester 1906 pump 22. He used it to hunt to feed the family. No game and they went hungry (in the 20's)

I still use a 22. A Savage model 10 22-250  It turns groundhogs into pink vapor at 100 yards  I hand load, so no ammo worries.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Henry Golden Boy is a neat little lever action. Heavy, but nicely put together and the action is smoother than silk. Pretty accurate too. But don't get one unless you are really into old-fashioned, open sight rifles. 

And Henrys are made in New York City! No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I didn't spring for the Golden Boy--just got the regular. Although now I'm wishing I'd have at least sprung for the octagonal barrel.

Yeah, I really am into the old-fashioned ones.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I didn't spring for the Golden Boy--just got the regular. Although now I'm wishing I'd have at least sprung for the octagonal barrel.
> 
> Yeah, I really am into the old-fashioned ones.


I have a Marlin 39A. As a kid my cousin Levi was a hero of mine, and he had one. Bought mine well used in 1965, and it is still a good shooter...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I had a Remington pump action .22 when I was a kid. Any of you ever had one? It was a rugged little rifle. Very accurate. Annie Oakley built her rep on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm from Europe and most of us don't understand the American fixation with guns/weapons. I get it when you live in Alaska of some other area where bears or other wild life can be a real danger. And I also understand that people hunt for food (not for the pleasure of killing a living creature for fun). But in most areas, the only real danger are other people with guns. 
What if your son / daughter gets depressed or psychotic and confused and has access to a gun and starts murdering people? In my opinion (hey, this is a forum - freedom of speech  ) it should be a lot harder for people to buy guns. People should proove that they’re intelligent and sane enough to handle the responsibility of weapon.

I really like this text I read on facebook

"How about we treat every young man who wants to buy a gun like every woman who wants to get an abortion — mandatory 48-hr waiting period, parental permission, a note from his doctor proving he understands what he's about to do, a video he has to watch about the effects of gun violence, an ultrasound wand up the ass (just because). Let's close down all but one gun shop in every state and make him travel hundreds of miles, take time off work, and stay overnight in a strange town to get a gun. Make him walk through a gauntlet of people holding photos of loved ones who were shot to death, people who call him a murderer and beg him not to buy a gun.
It makes more sense to do this with young men and guns than with women and health care, right? I mean, no woman getting an abortion has killed a room full of people in seconds, right?"


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sunhunter said:


> I'm from Europe and most of us don't understand the American fixation with guns/weapons. I get it when you live in Alaska of some other area where bears or other wild life can be a real danger. And I also understand that people hunt for food (not for the pleasure of killing a living creature for fun). But in most areas, the only real danger are other people with guns.
> What if your son / daughter gets depressed or psychotic and confused and has access to a gun and starts murdering people? In my opinion (hey, this is a forum - freedom of speech  ) it should be a lot harder for people to buy guns. People should proove that they’re intelligent and sane enough to handle the responsibility of weapon.
> 
> I really like this text I read on facebook
> ...


you know what they say about opinions.....................


violent crime with guns are at a 20yr low.

I'll take my chances without the government interfering thank you.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

chillymorn said:


> you know what they say about opinions.....................
> 
> 
> violent crime with guns are at a 20yr low.
> ...


I had a response typed out but thought better of it i guess. You're way more diplomatic than I.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I had a Remington pump action .22 when I was a kid. Any of you ever had one? It was a rugged little rifle. Very accurate. Annie Oakley built her rep on them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I BEGGED my dad for one of these when I was a kid. Never got one. Time to fix that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

sunhunter said:


> I'm from Europe and most of us don't understand the American fixation with guns/weapons. I get it when you live in Alaska of some other area where bears or other wild life can be a real danger. And I also understand that people hunt for food (not for the pleasure of killing a living creature for fun). But in most areas, the only real danger are other people with guns.
> What if your son / daughter gets depressed or psychotic and confused and has access to a gun and starts murdering people? In my opinion (hey, this is a forum - freedom of speech  ) it should be a lot harder for people to buy guns. People should proove that they’re intelligent and sane enough to handle the responsibility of weapon.
> 
> I really like this text I read on facebook
> ...


How about this? Nobody cares what you think.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a little single shot scout 22 for my girls for Christmas. Anyone have any preferences on brands/models? They love to go shooting, but my rifle is a bit heavy for them still.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

I bought my daughter a Ruger 10/22. 50th anniversary model, with Stainless steel bolt and barrel.. She loves it and like's that she don't have to **** it every time she shoots it like her BB gun.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

sunhunter said:


> I'm from Europe and most of us don't understand the American fixation with guns/weapons. I get it when you live in Alaska of some other area where bears or other wild life can be a real danger. And I also understand that people hunt for food (not for the pleasure of killing a living creature for fun). But in most areas, the only real danger are other people with guns.
> What if your son / daughter gets depressed or psychotic and confused and has access to a gun and starts murdering people? In my opinion (hey, this is a forum - freedom of speech  ) it should be a lot harder for people to buy guns. People should proove that they’re intelligent and sane enough to handle the responsibility of weapon.
> 
> I really like this text I read on facebook
> ...


Abortion....just pop into planned Parenthood, pop out in 45 minutes...No paperwork to the government, no parental permission, no wait....And please come in "Late term"...Bigger chunks mean increased profit....


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

sunhunter said:


> I'm from Europe and most of us don't understand the American fixation with guns/weapons. I get it when you live in Alaska of some other area where bears or other wild life can be a real danger. And I also understand that people hunt for food (not for the pleasure of killing a living creature for fun). But in most areas, the only real danger are other people with guns.
> What if your son / daughter gets depressed or psychotic and confused and has access to a gun and starts murdering people? In my opinion (hey, this is a forum - freedom of speech  ) it should be a lot harder for people to buy guns. People should proove that they’re intelligent and sane enough to handle the responsibility of weapon.
> 
> I really like this text I read on facebook
> ...


You're welcome to join this thread.

Yeah, I keep forgetting how much it freaks people out. After being out of Massachusetts for almost a decade, I am used to seeing gun stores everywhere, NRA stickers on cars, rifles on racks in pickup trucks (supposed to be unloaded). The gun shop on my running route used to freak me out. Now I'll casually reference it as a geographic landmark as if it were a 7-11. When I do, it startles my friends from New York and California.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Ol'Pal said:


> My favorite 22 is a stevens marksman. It was my grandfathers from when he was a kid. Next favorite is a ruger 10/22 that my grandpa bought me when i was about 5.
> 
> 
> 22 that I wish i still owned was a Kimber SVT 22. I don't believe they are made anymore.


Kimber is nice but pricy...Lot of spit and polish on top of a really well made gun....Check out the CZ line, lot of nice guns at more reasonable price...They were once known as the Brno 1, and have successfully competed in the Olympics...


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Back in the early 70's, my brother found an old 22 that had burned in a grass fire near our family home. It was completely useless. 
My father called the police to dispose of it. Two weeks later, the police called our house and had my after brother come to the station. 
When they got there, they were told the gun wasn't used in any crime, but was unsafe. 
They led my father and brother into a storage room full of guns and asked my brother to pick one out. 
He looked around and spotted a nice little gun. A coey .22 Ace. It had the welded on iron sights and was extremely accurate. 
He still has that little gun. 
Could you imagine the police in Canada giving a 10 year old a gun in this day and age??


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I'm thinking of getting a little single shot scout 22 for my girls for Christmas. Anyone have any preferences on brands/models? They love to go shooting, but my rifle is a bit heavy for them still.


Google CZ scout. It is not a kiddie gun, it is a grown up gun sized for kids...It will last them their whole life, all they need is a longer stock when they grow up...


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> Kimber is nice but pricy...Lot of spit and polish on top of a really well made gun....Check out the CZ line, lot of nice guns at more reasonable price...They were once known as the Brno 1, and have successfully competed in the Olympics...


I owned a 452 for little, It was a nice little rifle, accuracy wasn't what i had hope for out of it though. i traded it for god only knows what.. I can't recall.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Ol'Pal said:


> I owned a 452 for little, It was a nice little rifle, accuracy wasn't what i had hope for out of it though. i traded it for god only knows what.. I can't recall.


I never saw a CZ that would not shoot, except for the 527's in 7.62 X 39...
Sometimes a .22 will not shoot a particular brand of ammo....My CZ must have been able to read price tags. The more costly the ammo, the better it shot. But with CCI classic high speed it would shoot 5/8" groups at 50 yards, and hit 2 liter bottle caps at 100...

There is a warning in the manual not to shoot mini mags due to case length....


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I priced CZ scouts locally last night. A bit on the pricey side compared to some of the other chipmunk guns I've seen around town, but I guess sometimes you pay for quality. I like it that they can convert to accepting 10-round mags instead of single shot.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I buy cheap old 22s and refinish the stock clean them up and they shoot great as a matter of fact I have never seen a 22 shoot poorly. 

I just bought a glenfield mod 25 for 100$ put a 4 power scope on it and it will group 5 shot in a dime at 50yrds. ammo makes a huge difference. buy different brands and take it to the range and shoot off sand bags to find out what your gun shoots the best.

rem golden bullets , federal, aguila shoot the best out of my 22's with aguila being the best grouper.


----------



## sunhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> How about this? Nobody cares what you think.


Well, I bet you thought long and hard about this answer and that you're a very intelligent person. 

Let's just hope and pray that everybody who owns a gun is intelligent enough to handle it safely.

Just for the record: do you know how many children were murdered in schools in our country in the past decade … zero. And how many children died when they played with a gun that they found … also zero.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I recall shotguns being pretty popular in Europe. And Finland is basically a rifle culture.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sunhunter said:


> Well, I bet you thought long and hard about this answer and that you're a very intelligent person.
> 
> Let's just hope and pray that everybody who owns a gun is intelligent enough to handle it safely.
> 
> Just for the record: do you know how many children were murdered in schools in our country in the past decade … zero. And how many children died when they played with a gun that they found … also zero.


do know how many children drown in a bucket of water? look it up.

how many people die because of medical malpractice? or because of people texting and driving? or because their parent abused them? 

It would be impossible to save everybody! the world is a dangerous place and I think many Americans believe as I do ......which is the gun violence rate has been dropping for 20yrs. so if its at a 20yr low why would we need more restrictions? I/we feel it is paramount to keeping our government in check I/we feel its important to have a way to protect ourselves and our family and our material items.

that the small overall risk of being shot in a mass shooting is worth the RIGHT to own guns. 

I don't care what your country dose I don't care if your restrictive law saved I tiny % of lives .


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

sunhunter said:


> Well, I bet you thought long and hard about this answer and that you're a very intelligent person.
> 
> Let's just hope and pray that everybody who owns a gun is intelligent enough to handle it safely.
> 
> Just for the record: do you know how many children were murdered in schools in our country in the past decade … zero. And how many children died when they played with a gun that they found … also zero.


That's nice. 

But your country is not the USA. The USA is vast, with a dispersed population and it has a minority of bad people who want to do bad things to good people. We aren't compressed into a small space nor do we have the luxury of a government that is big enough to watch us from cradle to grave (not that that is what we would want). 

Our police forces are spread out, our resources are spread out, and therefore we don't have the luxury of having a cop at every corner to come to our aid like they have in the European cities. So we are left to defend ourselves for the most part. 

Our constitution has a 2d Amendment that allows us to bear arms to protect us against a tyrannical government. We were an oppressed people under Britain, and our founding fathers put that amendment in place to make sure that no government, our own, or any outside government, ever oppressed us again. 

See, we Americans are distrustful of government from birth. That distrust is in our DNA...its in our bones....and that will never change. So as long as that distrust exists, Americans will pack heat. 

Europeans and people in most other countries are generally conformists. You do what you are told, when you are told and how to do it...you toe the line and fear your governments. That behavior is ingrained is in your DNA...your bones. Following the status quo is what you do. There is nothing wrong with that, it is just a different mentality. 

That's why when a person like you from another country comes in and lectures me and my TAM friends about how America has it all wrong, my first question is "Why the fvck do you care? " 

Or "Why do you feel it necessary to spend your valuable time trying to convince me and many others here of something you know we will never be swayed on?" 

And most importantly "Why are you not spending that energy working on helping solve the problems in your own country?" 

Mow the grass on your side. We'll take care of ourselves.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I priced CZ scouts locally last night. A bit on the pricey side compared to some of the other chipmunk guns I've seen around town, but I guess sometimes you pay for quality. I like it that they can convert to accepting 10-round mags instead of single shot.


CZs are badass. I have two CZ rifles and I would never part with them.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I use my father's Marlin model 60. Why spend another $300 when that rifle does the job.

Squirrel hunting every year in Arizona for the past 4 years with some buddies who live there.

All I did was upgrade the scope with a cheap $30 Simmonds scope, the one that came originally with the rifle, who knows when my dad bought that rifle, couldn't see anything clear past 25 yards.

I've hit squirrels out of the trees at up to 75 yards but I've also missed squirrels as close as 15 yards lol. It's not the gun, it's the shooter.

My buddy has a bolt action .17 hmr rifle, that rifle is ridiculous. Crazy accurate but that bullet tears some mighty big holes in squirrels though.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Ol'Pal said:


> I owned a 452 for little, It was a nice little rifle, accuracy wasn't what i had hope for out of it though. i traded it for god only knows what.. I can't recall.


Here is a link that shows ammo testing in a CZ groups went from inches to tenths of inches depending on the ammo used...

https://preciseshooter.com/blog/CZ452Scout.aspx


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Recently while trading everything precious to me for some 22 ammo, I actually acquired a 100 round box of 22 shorts. I'd never fired them before, and in fact never even seen them for sale. I know my Henry says it accepts shorts but I was still a little hesitant to try them in the rifle because I didn't know how the action would take to them, so I tried them in my Single Six.

Those are fun little bastards. I which more stores would stock them.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Recently while trading everything precious to me for some 22 ammo, I actually acquired a 100 round box of 22 shorts. I'd never fired them before, and in fact never even seen them for sale. I know my Henry says it accepts shorts but I was still a little hesitant to try them in the rifle because I didn't know how the action would take to them, so I tried them in my Single Six.
> 
> Those are fun little bastards. I which more stores would stock them.


Great for rodent control. My dad used to have a Ruger .22 revolver and it could handle .22 shorts and he would kill rats and pigeons with those in our barn. We used to plink with them also. Man those are hard to find. Don't shoot them if you have a box! Save some!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

CH said:


> I use my father's Marlin model 60. Why spend another $300 when that rifle does the job.
> 
> Squirrel hunting every year in Arizona for the past 4 years with some buddies who live there.
> 
> ...


I used to hunt grey squirrels up by Flagstaff every year using a very similar rifle, except mine was a Winchester.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i have a few .22 high powered air rifles...

while they wont pack as much foot pounds at the killing end of the shot, they still obliterate varmints at 100 meters, and i can carry five hundred rounds in my pockets, for about ten bucks. 

good air rifles are not cheaper to buy, but SO much cheaper to plink with... 
the quality of the rounds matters a whole lot more for air rifles then regular rifles, however. the difference between crappy pellets and good pellets is tremendous. 


my first .22 was a crickett. i still have it somewhere... i would get it out and shoot it more often, but pellets are SO cheap and EASY to find...


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

sunhunter said:


> I'm from Europe and most of us don't understand the American fixation with guns/weapons. I get it when you live in Alaska of some other area where bears or other wild life can be a real danger.


Have you ever flown over the U.S., especially the Western U.S. in an airplane? 

---There's an awful lot of open space and I'm not sure that all Europeans fully grasp that. 

I live on the border of a medium size reservation. --12,000+ square miles of primitive land. 

Surprisingly, one of the biggest dangers is feral dogs. Not bears, not wolves, not mountain lions, but dogs who have lived on their own for several generations and travel in packs.

I tried explaining this to a friend across the pond and he suggested in all seriousness to call a pest control company.....:scratchhead:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> i have a few .22 high powered air rifles...
> 
> while they wont pack as much foot pounds at the killing end of the shot, they still obliterate varmints at 100 meters, and i can carry five hundred rounds in my pockets, for about ten bucks.
> 
> ...


I've been toying with the idea of a hi-powered air rifle for a while now, ever since I read about Lewis and Clark using one.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I've been toying with the idea of a hi-powered air rifle for a while now, ever since I read about Lewis and Clark using one.


Woot has them occasionally. One of these times I'll grab one.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> Have you ever flown over the U.S., especially the Western U.S. in an airplane?
> 
> ---There's an awful lot of open space and I'm not sure that all Europeans fully grasp that.
> 
> ...


Just as bad are the wild HOGS.....They are all over the country, and hard to control...Perhaps a pest control company...:laugh:


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I've been toying with the idea of a hi-powered air rifle for a while now, ever since I read about Lewis and Clark using one.



I picked up a Chinese knock-off at a gun show a few years ago and was surprised at the power. 

--Didn't think the thing would last more than six months given the price, but it still works fine six years later.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Interesting note: Belgium, personal's homeland was invaded and occupied TWICE between 1914 and 1945...To their credit, they fought back bravely both times.....Perhaps they have become accustomed to having a boot on the back of their neck....Or decided that If America always comes to the rescue, fighting isn't worth the effort...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Personal is Australian, I believe.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Personal is Australian, I believe.


Hmm. 


Surprising, because Australia is a land known for its expert riflemen. And the Australian Army uses the Steyr AUG assault rifle...a truly badass rifle and my choice for an assault weapon. 

That fvcked up kid in Tazmania screwed it up for everyone down there.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Personal is Australian, I believe.


You are correct, it was sunhunter who originally made the anti gun/pacifist comments, and whom is Belgian...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> 
> Surprising, because Australia is a land known for its expert riflemen. And the Australian Army uses the Steyr AUG assault rifle...a truly badass rifle and my choice for an assault weapon.
> ...


Every Australian I've ever met has been a ridiculous amount of fun. It's hard to square with how ban-happy the Aussie gov't seems to be with everything. Guns, porn and video games. Three of the best things in life, and they're all regulated to death.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> I used to hunt grey squirrels up by Flagstaff every year using a very similar rifle, except mine was a Winchester.


We mainly hunt tree squirrels. The grey ground squirrels (we call them Mike Tyson, because when you skin them, they look super buffed up compared to the tree squirrels) are harder to get.

Tree squirrels, chase them up a tree and shoot them out of the tree. Grey squirrels you gotta walk around and see them 1st, if they spot you, those guys move like the wind between all the fallen trees, brush, etc...

Last year I actually did a superman and broke the wood stock for the Marlin. I bought a synthetic stock just in case I go flying through the air again. I was very lucky not to have it puncture me in the chest also when it snapped in 2. LOL, I guess for me the saying is true, you'll get my gun when you pry it from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Every Australian I've ever met has been a ridiculous amount of fun. It's hard to square with how ban-happy the Aussie gov't seems to be with everything. Guns, porn and video games. Three of the best things in life, and they're all regulated to death.


I spent a good bit of time in Australia. Wonderful people, all of them. Strangers helped me a couple of times when I was stranded in the middle of nowhere, not a pay phone in sight.

When I was there, you simply could not drive through the middle of the country with a gas-powered car. It was 815 km between the station in Western Australia that I can't spell or pronounce, and the Mobil station at Yulara resort. Betweeen those places, there was only diesel and avgas. I guess the risks of huffing were more than the risks of using leaded fuel. Since then BP has developed a suitable unleaded substitute without the intoxicating aroma. That's all fine.

Recently I heard a cabinet official wanted to make Vegemite unavailable in those areas because people might use the yeast to make homebrew. Banning Vegemite anywhere in Australia would be unthinkable. Also useless, because vegemite is not viable brewers yeast.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

I lived in Australia. They are an inherently practical people who get sh!t done. Much moreso than US or Canadians.

They are also a tad on the xenophobic side, not surprising given their distance to other nations. This influences quite a lot of their policy. I was fine, being a caucasian professional from a Commonwealth nation, but there is a definite undercurrent of classism and "we are ultimately on our own here (they are), so we make our decisions accordingly".


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

But can it kill squirrels?


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh sh!t. I posted in Man's World. Oh well, my balls are huge. They are just on my chest.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> How the fvck did we go from pocketknives to Vegemite?


You made a wrong turn Bandit. This is the .22 thread. The pocketknife thread is down the list a bit.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

if anyone wants to get into the wonderful world of high powered air rifles, I think wally world is still selling a break barrel Ruger that comes with a .22 and .17 barrel, for about a hundred bucks. I have one and have used it quite a bit. it comes with a scope as well, which worked fine for me but I have heard a few bad reviews of it. overall, I was impressed with the quality, considering how cheap it is. with the .17 using a pba pellet, you might get 1200 fps. with the .22, probably closer to 900.

i have seen some bad reviews, but mostly with people griping about accuracy, consistency, and the scope itself. comparing what i have read to what i have seen myself, i think most of those gripes are the result of a lack of understanding about air rifles and scopes in general. 


if you want an amazingly consistent and powerful air powered .22 rifle without breaking the bank, try and find an RWS Diana 48. 

fair warning though... its likely the heaviest .22 rifle you have ever fired!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

fozzy said:


> you made a wrong turn bandit. This is the .22 thread. The pocketknife thread is down the list a bit.


oops!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Forest said:


> Is that back again? Who would have ever thought that would be an issue?
> 
> Luckily, there is a guy that runs an archery/gun/pawn shop near me that is able to get the stuff. He's good with his .22 ammo; keeps it stashed, and will only sell to people he recognizes when it gets scarce.
> 
> I'm sure there are people that have hoarded ammo for no good reason that will die with it stacked in a closet.


I am one of those "guys"
I don't have THAT much, but plenty to never have to buy again.
If the shiit hits the fan, .22 ammo with be worth it's weight in gold.
If I die with tons of it in my closet, it will never lose it's value and will be useable for generations to come.
Hording is relative. I used to shoot on a daily basis at least 50 rounds a day. You can go through lots of ammo that way.

Also, I don't want to be at the whim of political trickery and price gouging. I got my stash at a fair price and I like looking at it.
To me it's jewelry. Actually beautiful in it's simplicity and function.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

UMP said:


> I am one of those "guys"
> I don't have THAT much, but plenty to never have to buy again.
> *If the shiit hits the fan, .22 ammo with be worth it's weight in gold.*
> If I die with tons of it in my closet, it will never lose it's value and will be useable for generations to come.
> ...


I don't get this. If you're relying on your .22 to fight off the communist hordes--I think you're going to have a bad day.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> I don't get this. If you're relying on your .22 to fight off the communist hordes--I think you're going to have a bad day.


No.
I just like having ammo. When you have over 35 guns, like I do and there is even a hint of gun control wafting in the air, you buy ammo.
I just like having it around and I think it's a good investment, regardless.
Regarding "shiit hits the fan" you could interpret that a million different ways. Economic shiit, political shiit, gun control shiit, you name the shiit. It really does not matter. I like my ammo.

It's like asking a woman why she has so many shoes. She just does.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I've been toying with the idea of a hi-powered air rifle for a while now, ever since I read about Lewis and Clark using one.


ah, the first repeating rifle... of any kind. designed in the late 1700s. quite an impressive engineering feat for the time. 

In Progress -


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Personal said:


> Wow, I had never heard of that weapon, and I have to say I would love to play with one, except for the part where one is required to do 1500 strokes of the pump in order to fill the air reservoir.


Lewis and Clark had to pump it all day, but I think they offer pressurized canisters now


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

eventually i want to get a pre-charged pneumatic(PCP). probably something magazine fed, .22 so i can use my normal pellets. to recharge them, you just hook them up to an air compressor or canned air. i see no reason to get one besides fun... and i just like air rifles. 

you can go pretty big with air rifles if you want... this one costs about a grand and looks like something out of a scifi movie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZeIQIqDU7M


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

But you don't get the smell of burnt gun powder with an air rifle......


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Ol'Pal said:


> But you don't get the smell of burnt gun powder with an air rifle......


true. which is part of the reason why i like them.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ol'Pal said:


> But you don't get the smell of burnt gun powder with an air rifle......


Powder smell is one of those things that I love the smell of, even though it stinks. Like markers, or gasoline.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Powder smell is one of those things that I love the smell of, even though it stinks. Like markers, or gasoline.


...or your own farts. :wink2:


honestly, i like the smell of gunpowder too. i just dont like smelling like gunpowder whenever i am either hunting or on patrol. its a practicality thing...


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

neither have i. strangely enough, my wife actually likes it when i come home smelling like CLP.


----------

